# SeaFrance Carnet....do you want to know the Price??



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Earlier this year I paid £192 for a "3 return trip" Carnet. 
Just enquired for the current price- 7.3m Motorhome and it's.............

£342!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I've never considered buying a carnet. Are there restrictions on travel or can you freely change dates once you've bought the one that suits you?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Basically if you travel in c ertain school hols you have to pay extra- £20 per crossing i think. Other than that you just turn up- they guarantee to put you next but one ferry at the latest. 

However I'll be reviewing my purchase of the Carnet at that price!!


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

*Ferry Tickets*

Hi there, this post also covers travelling on the tunnel. We travel frequently to France (5 times this year) and by far the cheapest method is by Eurotunnel, we buy 10 single tickets for £390, you specify when you want to travel, if its off peak there are no extra charges, if you wish to travel peak then you have to pay a surcharge. We normally travel after 4 pm and return before 2 pm and have no extras to pay, you can also amend dates and times of travel up to 24 hrs before departure without charge, the tickets have to be used within 12 months. This is the most flexible way to cross the channel especially if you arrive early/late there is no problem getting the next train. Hope this helps.

PS travelling with pets is so easy too.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Do Eurotunnel have a "less than 10 trip" package?
And do you have to specify all 10 days/times in advance?
OOps justv read website- not less than 5 returns-no good for us


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The big question is......can you buy Eurotunnel 'multi-trip' with Tesco vouchers? :lol: 

tony


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Just been checking Eurotunnel and P&O websites. Eurotunnel is 10 tickets (5 returns) minimum purchase. P&O have their 'Season Ticket' which requires a minimum of 9 return journies to Calais


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Ferry Tickets*



Linnet said:


> we buy 10 single tickets for £390,


Hi Linnet,
Is that the price for a Motorhome? Is there a length limit at that price?
Brian


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

*Ferry Tickets*

Apologies to all, the £390 for 10 single journeys is for a car for a motorhome you are charged a surcharge of £20 each way which makes it £59 which I think is still cheap bearing in mind this fare applies 365 days a year even peak July August.


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

The surcharge we pay on our 7.9m 'van is £9. 
Bob


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

For the Multi-Ticket Carnet with Seafrance, there is now a surcharge of £12.50 per metre on motorhomes over 5.5 metres in length. This applies to each crossing.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

[quote For the Multi-Ticket Carnet with Seafrance, there is now a surcharge of £12.50 per metre on motorhomes over 5.5 metres in length. This applies to each crossing. [/quote]

Aware of that, thanks Glengyle. The surcharge based on length has been in for a while- but that still doesn't make up (or excuse) the circa 80% hike in the price I paid earlier in the year
:twisted:


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

There has been about a 40% increase for the Seafrance Carnet on last year for our 6.32m long motorhome. Was looking at ferry prices Dover-Calais for next week, returning 4 weeks later. 6 journey carnet with Seafrance £267, with P&O £245. Return with Seafrance £106, return with P&O £75 - prices for weekday afternoon sailing to Calais and weekday around 9pm on return journey.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> 6 journey carnet with Seafrance £267, with P&O £245.


Can you clarify please? I couldn't find any reference to a 6 journey Carnet (or other Saver Scheme) on P and O website. Do they do one then?


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Telbell,

I phoned P&O to ask if they did a 6 journey season ticket for motorhomes, the lady said they did not. I then asked about the flexibility of a return trip if I booked online. She took my details then asked me to hold the line. When she came back she said they could do the 6 journey for £245. They don't advertise online but it looks like they are prepared to give a quote over the phone.

Glengyle.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Glengyle- interesting!
Did you gather that it would be as flexible as the Sea France Carnet? Or any other info before I ring them? Thanks


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know any more on the flexibility of the offer - presumably the same as P&O Season Tickets, whatever that may be. The only other thing I can add is that the offer was made after I said I was intrested in booking a return trip Dover-Calais around 22nd October, returning around 20th November. Perhaps these details were factored into the quote.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that. Found something on website but it says a minimum of 5 returns have to be booked so I'll check it out


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

Telbell said:


> Thanks for that Glengyle- interesting!
> Did you gather that it would be as flexible as the Sea France Carnet? Or any other info before I ring them? Thanks


did you phone them telbell? we've only got 1 crossing left and soon will need another ticket, without paying the new sea france price lol


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

P&O do have a 3 return season ticket - we have one. Cost £340 on a 7.5 metre van. 

No need to pre-book. There are high season peak time restrictions ( Dover 0006 - 1800 on Sat/Sun, Calais 1300-2200 Sat/Sun/B/H Mondays). Having said that we have still been accepted if room.

PS. You can also use them as singles. There are times when a 'not to be missed price' sailing crops up, which fits your itinerary, and it would be daft to use your season ticket.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have just been on the "seafrance" web site, their price is :-

6 - 9 crossings from £32 each way.

But this is for a 5.5m motorhome, there is then a £12.50 per metre addition, per crossing,

So the total cost is £57.00 per crossing.

and god forbid that you want to go on a normal day or a weekend, you then need to ad another £25.00.

I have looked also at norfolk line, return journey for the times I want wether it be weekend or not £96.00 return.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> So the total cost is £57.00 per crossing.
> 
> and god forbid that you want to go on a normal day or a weekend, you then need to ad another £25.00.


That's correct-that's where they got my £342 from! (Opening Post) (3X114) or (6x57) if you wish :wink:

To be fair though the extra £25 is only certain days (school holidays mainly) not every weekend.

Still too much for me.

P&O will charge me £82.50 per return trip if I buy 3 returns all at once- but they have to be taken with 12 months of paying for it, and not 12 months of first trip which is the Sea France "rule"


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be booking the ferries i need on an ad hoc basis, this will give me just as good a deal, as I see it, £96.00 return, and I will keep the money in my pocket for as long as i can.


----------

